# Sunday Edge report



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I hate to admit it but this is my first fishing report on the new board. How long has it been? Also hate to admit that we didn't take a single picture. Had a so-so day of fishing. Ride out was nice. Hit four spots on the edge. Water is SUPER dirty. Not a single king which was very strange but nice. They are usually so thick out there it becomes annoying. Mingo's everywhere. The only two red snapper we caught would have been keepers. Kept two gags and two amberjacks. Caught another 8 or so AJ's that were within an inch of being keepers. Caught a scampandgag that were too small.Ride back in wasn't as nice. Nothing big, just chopped up. Thank you to the AL Grady White with two guys on it that gave us a good heading back in to Pensacola :bowdown. Our GPS went out about an hour before we stopped fishing. Visibility was bad coming in. We finally saw the lighthouse and were very happy we weren't going in to Orange Beach, weather looked horrible to the west. Hope the AL guys got in safe and sound. Not areal badday but not that good either. Better than staying home for sure!I'll take pictures next time.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey a bad day on the water where everyone is safe is surely better than a good day at work. Glad y'all had fun.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i hate when you lose your gps happen to me. went up to a boat fishing and asked which way was pensacola and the guy look at me like i was stupid for being out there. glad to here everybody is safe and you caught fish. one thing that is nice about the gulf you are not far away from help most days there's a lot of boaters out on weekends. fish on


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Is one of those times that a cheap non-color, handheld gps with a minimum of numbers in it (sea buoy, center pass, sherman cove, etc): is worth it's weight in gold. We always try to "back-up" our "can't do without" electronics. Such as handheld vhf, handheld gps, etc..

Jayer good to hear you made it safe and sound with a few fish as well...


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

> *redlegs (5/27/2008)**Is one of those times that a cheap non-color, handheld gps* with a minimum of numbers in it
> 
> 
> > You mean like the one sitting in my office closet. :banghead:banghead:banghead I'll be bringing it with me from here on out.


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

add 180* to your compass heading you went out on, should get you close


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, we weren't much worried about getting home. Just head North but at close to $4/galloon, a good heading into the pass was greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Thats why I like to take my portable GPS and get a compas readingfor the trip back . Glad the Grady white boys helped you out. 

Michael


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jayer, its always a good trip when you have a couple Grouper in the box.


----------



## twplayball (Oct 5, 2007)

Me and my dad were the Alabama Grady guys. I was more than glad to give you the heading. We made it in without a problem. When we finally decided to call it quits the weather had already moved east of Perdido Pass. Thefishing was productive even though the bite was slow. A half dozen nice scamp, a couple of AJs, several beeliners, and porgeys. We had several breakoffs as well. I hope to be tugging on rig donkeys and charlie this weekend! 

Todd Williams


----------



## Naptown Hooker (May 30, 2008)

Hate to sound like a complete newbie here, but in fact i just moved here two weeks ago. Where is this edge everyone is talking about? Any other tips would greatly be appriciated. It seems like enough people know about it that its not TOO big of a secret. Thanks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Naptown Hooker (5/30/2008)*Hate to sound like a complete newbie here, but in fact i just moved here two weeks ago. Where is this edge everyone is talking about? Any other tips would greatly be appriciated. It seems like enough people know about it that its not TOO big of a secret. Thanks.


It is simply where the gulf goes drops off (you know, THE EDGE). It's not really a specific spot. It's about 27 miles or so out from Pensacola Pass. There isstructure/relief/deep holesalong the edge.


----------

